# What Is The Most Affordable (value For Money) Rta?



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Hey guys,

So I have an RDA - IGO-L. I love this machine but it is for home use as well dripping away from home is not really feasible for me. I dislike stock coils very much and well rebuild evod coils for the ADV tanks one gets on the market is really not hitting the sweet spot for me.

With that said I am looking for a good quality yet affordable RTA to accompany my SVD and which I will be able to use on a mech mod when I finally get one.

Any suggestions? Please state why you suggest that particular RTA and if possible where one could purchase the RTA (preferably local supplier).

Thanks all for the help and advice.


----------



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

@Cape vaping supplies usually got the Kayfun/Russian clone and this works awesome. Its a little big but any RTA is kinda big seeing that its a dripper with a added tank part. The RSST was awesome but travelling is kinda a ***** and you cant put it in your pocket seeing that the top cap is a push on and its only o-rings that keeps the tension so in your pocket it tends to pop off! With the Kayfun its basically a sealed unit and there aint a chance of it leaking or opening inside your pocket. Sharief usually has them somewhere round R450 but I can be mistaken.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

OK for the rest of you that were wondering what RDA and RBA stood for but didn't want to ask... I did a quick Google because I knew what a RBA was but have been scratching my head on what on earth a RDA was and it wasn't in my Vaping Vocab document.

*RDA *-Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer (you directly drip e-liquid on the wick/coil, it only holds a few drops at a time, silica wick is mainly used on these) examples are Igo-l, phoenix, nimbus, v5 etc. 

*RBA *-Rebuildable Atomizer (these ones have a tank that holds e-liquid and are mainly used with vertical stainless steel mesh wick) examples are Cobra, did, ZAP, AGA-T, Ody, Ithaca, RSST, etc. I assume the Russian 91 and Kayfun's fall into the RBA category.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher. In my head I always had them as RBA (any rebuildable atomizer), RDA (rebuildable dripping atomizer) and RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

You could get yourself a Rocket which is a clone of the Kayfun style of atomiser.

I have one, but it is very finicky compared to the KF clone, and it has a tendency to pee eliquid out of the breather holes. Money would be better spent on the KFL+ clone in my view, since you will probably end up getting one of those eventually


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

A good clone of either the Kayfun Lite Plus or the Russian 91 %. They take 4.5 ml of juice. Fill easily from the bottom. Are not too difficult to build (especially not for someone like you that have re-built the very tight space commercial tanks). You can use a variety of wicking materials on them. Give an awesome vape. I bought the Russian 91 % clone from CVS and am very satisfied. Local stock seems to be a problem at this stage. Looks like you could pre-order the Lite Plus from Vapeking at R500.00.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

Kayfun style RBA all the way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Thanks guys for all the input.


----------



## Alex (25/3/14)

Thanks for the info, I need to get a Kayfun clone. Apparently the TH is awesome on them.??


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Yes the throat hit can be adjusted to tickle your fancy for sure. Just be sure to know that an RBA like the Kayfun involves building coils and wicking them with silica or cotton and is generally accompanied with a lot of tinkering to get your individual setup just right. Here's a thread discussing the Kayfun in detail. Apologies if you already know this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Yes the throat hit can be adjusted to tickle your fancy for sure. Just be sure to know that an RBA like the Kayfun involves building coils and wicking them with silica or cotton and is generally accompanied with a lot of tinkering to get your individual setup just right. Here's a thread discussing the Kayfun in detail. Apologies if you already know this.



I see you've been vaping for 2 weeks so you _do_ probably know all this lol!


----------



## Alex (25/3/14)

yeah, thanks.. I've been checking out all the vids on Utube. Can't wait to start building some coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

Does one have to use S/S mesh with the RSST RTA or can one use cotton?


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

You can use cotton too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Does one have to use S/S mesh with the RSST RTA or can one use cotton?



I don't see how the cotton will hold. Maybe thin mesh with a cotton core?


----------



## Dr Evil (28/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I don't see how the cotton will hold. Maybe thin mesh with a cotton core?



I saw a video on youtube last night, the guy built a micro coil and threaded the cotton through as you would with a protank coil, vapour production was brilliant. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I saw a video on youtube last night, the guy built a micro coil and threaded the cotton through as you would with a protank coil, vapour production was brilliant.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Post link or it didnt happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Anything "tube" like material will work as a wick; cotton strands are also micro/nano tubes - capillary action!


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

you wont go wrong with a kayfun/ russian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

Definitely but RSST at this point in time is more in my price range.

Will definitely get a kayfun/russian in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

